# Klopp lascia il BVB. E' ufficiale.



## admin (15 Aprile 2015)

E' ufficiale. Jurgen Klopp lascia il Borussia Dortmund dopo 7 stagioni. La notizia è stata data dallo stesso allenatore nel corso di una conferenza stampa.


Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/klopp-chiede-di-essere-liberato-dal-borussia-vt27358.html#post673603


----------



## Serginho (15 Aprile 2015)

Occasione d'oro che non sfrutteremo per andare dietro ai Sarri e ai Mihaijlovic


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Aprile 2015)

Fine di un ciclo. Chissà se il Napoli sfrutterà l'occasione


----------



## ralf (15 Aprile 2015)

Se ha lasciato vuol dire che ha già qualcuno dietro,City?Psg?


----------



## Milo (15 Aprile 2015)

Una cosa intelligente da fare (se arrivassero ufficialmente i cinesi) è prenderselo subito e farsi portare con sé qualche gioiello del Dortmund, con lui più due del Dortmund saremmo già 50% dell'opera di rifondazione secondo me


----------



## Doctore (15 Aprile 2015)

Non dico altro...ma se succede


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Aprile 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Non dico altro...ma se succede



Ma chi lo vuole Mr. Bee...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' ufficiale. Jurgen Klopp lascia il Borussia Dortmund dopo 7 stagioni. La notizia è stata data dallo stesso allenatore nel corso di una conferenza stampa.



Una societa' seria, visti i due anni scellerati che abbiamo disputato, ora lo prenoterebbe all'istante per ripartire la prossima stagione



Serginho ha scritto:


> Occasione d'oro che non sfrutteremo per andare dietro ai Sarri e ai Mihaijlovic



Peggio, per confermare il prossimo anno quell'incapace che abbiamo in panchina


----------



## Mille e una notte (15 Aprile 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Una cosa intelligente da fare (se arrivassero ufficialmente i cinesi) è prenderselo subito e farsi portare con sé qualche gioiello del Dortmund, con lui più due del Dortmund saremmo già 50% dell'opera di rifondazione secondo me


magari!

E' l'unica speranza. Perchè col nano resteremo ancora intrappolati nel progetto giocatori italiani (scarsi) e allenatori italiani (scarsi)


----------



## Love (15 Aprile 2015)

va al Napoli...


----------



## Frikez (15 Aprile 2015)

Se sono furbi in Inghilterra andrà al City altrimenti Real o Psg


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Aprile 2015)

Molto sorpresa da questa scelta, va al Napoli al e lo dico ora.


----------



## Doctore (15 Aprile 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma chi lo vuole Mr. Bee...



sky lo vuole


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Molto sorpresa da questa scelta, va al Napoli al e lo dico ora.



Ricapitolando, al Napoli dovrebbero andare Spalletti, Mihajlovic e Klopp...

Almeno uno noi lo dobbiamo prendere


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Aprile 2015)

per me va dritto in premier. 

a napoli ci finirà spalletti penso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2015)

Se lascia è perchè è già sicuro di avere una squadra, avrà già firmato.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Aprile 2015)

Portatelo a Milano! Assolutamente

Comunque non lo vedo assolutamente al Napoli,sarebbe un grosso downgrade e il Napoli inoltre si prepara a vendere anche Higuain. Da loro andrà qualcuno come Spalletti o Montella.


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Aprile 2015)

Ha anche detto che non si prenderà un anno sabbatico. Ergo, ha sicuramente qualche offerta tra le mani.


----------



## Frikez (15 Aprile 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ha anche detto che non si prenderà un anno sabbatico. Ergo, ha sicuramente qualche offerta tra le mani.



Qualche club con la certezza di giocare la Champions IMHO
Sicuramente Klopp vorrà delle garanzie tecniche e un progetto serio, cosa che noi in questo momento difficilmente potremo offrirgli, idem il Napoli. In Italia l'unica soluzione è la Juve ma loro non hanno bisogno di cambiare allenatore.


----------



## Jino (15 Aprile 2015)

Il suo tempo era palesemente finito, ora sta a lui dimostrare anche in altre realtà di essere un grande tecnico e non solamente uno fortunato


----------



## Tic (15 Aprile 2015)

Va al City secondo me


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Aprile 2015)

Superfluo dire che pagherei bei soldi di tasca mia per portarlo da noi.


----------



## Jino (15 Aprile 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> Va al City secondo me



Ci sono diverse possibilità. City, PSG su tutte. Ma non escluderei ad esempio l'Arsenal. Difficile un suo approdo in Italia, con potenziali Roma, Napoli, Milan.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Aprile 2015)

Il vero Milan l'avrebbe già ingaggiato ma purtroppo siamo ancora lontani dal passaggio di società e quindi dai progetti cinesi, pertanto non verrà mai da noi.
Napoli e Roma dovrebbero fiondarcisi, qualora volessero seriamente puntare ad insidiare la Juve dato che con i Benitez, i Garcia e gli Spalletti non si va da nessuna parte ma verosimilmente finirà in Inghilterra, City e Arsenal mi sembrano le squadre più adatte per poterlo accogliere.


----------



## Principe (15 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il vero Milan l'avrebbe già ingaggiato ma purtroppo siamo ancora lontani dal passaggio di società e quindi dai progetti cinesi, pertanto non verrà mai da noi.
> Napoli e Roma dovrebbero fiondarcisi, qualora volessero seriamente puntare ad insidiare la Juve dato che con i Benitez, i Garcia e gli Spalletti non si va da nessuna parte ma verosimilmente finirà in Inghilterra, City e Arsenal mi sembrano le squadre più adatte per poterlo accogliere.


Napoli e Roma con la attuale rosa non possono vincere con la Juve indipendentemente da chi sia l' allenatore forse solo Simeone potrebbe tentare un impresa del genere ma credo fallirebbe anche lui . Se poi mettono mano al portafoglio e prendono 2 campioni veri ..... Quelli che al 95 % devi pagare profumatamente per prenderli e ovviamente senza cedere nessuno dei pochi buoni che hanno . Altrimenti parlare di allenatore è fuorviante .


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Aprile 2015)

Per me sarà Real Madrid


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Aprile 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Napoli e Roma con la attuale rosa non possono vincere con la Juve indipendentemente da chi sia l' allenatore forse solo Simeone potrebbe tentare un impresa del genere ma credo fallirebbe anche lui . Se poi mettono mano al portafoglio e prendono 2 campioni veri ..... Quelli che al 95 % devi pagare profumatamente per prenderli e ovviamente senza cedere nessuno dei pochi buoni che hanno . Altrimenti parlare di allenatore è fuorviante .


Chiaro, dovrebbero anche investire ma prendere un allenatore come Klopp significherebbe proprio quello, cioè voler diventare grandi. Altrimenti pigli Spalletti, fai un altro paio di acquisti mediocri alla De Guzman e Strinic e buonanotte.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Aprile 2015)

da prendere prima di subito
cinesi pensateci voi per favore!!!!
e assieme a lui portateci Reus e possibilmente Hummels e Gundongan.


----------



## alcyppa (15 Aprile 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> da prendere prima di subito
> cinesi pensateci voi per favore!!!!
> e assieme a lui portateci Reus e possibilmente Hummels e Gundongan.



Dubito sia lontanamente possibile, anche con i cinesi.
Ha sicuramente porte aperte molto più interessanti delle nostre.

A noi andrà di LUSSO se non ci sarà più Inzaghi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Aprile 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> da prendere prima di subito
> cinesi pensateci voi per favore!!!!
> e assieme a lui portateci Reus e possibilmente Hummels e Gundongan.



A me basterebbe anche solo lui e che ci sia un progetto tecnico dove abbia carta bianca. Quei 3 li paghi quasi 120 milioni.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' ufficiale. Jurgen Klopp lascia il Borussia Dortmund dopo 7 stagioni. La notizia è stata data dallo stesso allenatore nel corso di una conferenza stampa.
> 
> 
> Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/klopp-chiede-di-essere-liberato-dal-borussia-vt27358.html#post673603





Frikez ha scritto:


> Qualche club con la certezza di giocare la Champions IMHO
> Sicuramente Klopp vorrà delle garanzie tecniche e un progetto serio, cosa che noi in questo momento difficilmente potremo offrirgli, idem il Napoli. In Italia l'unica soluzione è la Juve ma loro non hanno bisogno di cambiare allenatore.



Se arriva una proprietà con le contropalle che gli mette a disposizione uno staff tecnico e dirigenziale serio per me si può convincere 
A meno che non abbia già accordi con City,PSG o cose varie.


----------



## mandraghe (15 Aprile 2015)

E' già nostro 

Ho notato che ci accostano solo allenatori "trapiantati": Conte e Klopp, tutto ciò depone a favore della conferma di Berlusca


----------



## hiei87 (15 Aprile 2015)

Inutile sognare. A giugno ci risveglieremo ancora con mr. bresaola...
Certo, quanto fomenterebbe Klopp...


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Aprile 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Inutile sognare. A giugno ci risveglieremo ancora con mr. bresaola...
> Certo, quanto fomenterebbe Klopp...


----------



## hiei87 (15 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


>



Ovviamente la faccina si riferisce all'ipotesi di avere mr. zerbino ancora con noi, no? 
Speriamo che City, Real e Barca non ce lo portino via...


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Aprile 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente la faccina si riferisce all'ipotesi di avere mr. zerbino ancora con noi, no?
> Speriamo che City, Real e Barca non ce lo portino via...



Ovvio. La sua cura per ogni minimo particolare non ce l'hanessuno.


----------



## Renegade (15 Aprile 2015)

Le squadre adatte a Klopp sono quelle che praticano un calcio veloce, tecnico, estetico. E allo stesso tempo società che fanno investimenti ma che non hanno risorse illimitate. Dunque per lui vedo queste possibilità:

Napoli
Roma
Arsenal

Secondo me tra queste tre c'è il suo futuro. Conoscendo la megalomania di De Laurentiis, vorrà rimpiazzare Benitez alla grande. Credo che il tedesco ha maggiori possibilità di essere il nuovo allenatore partenopeo.

Resta un'occasionissima sul mercato. Con l'arrivo dei cinesi è l'allenatore ideale. Ma voglio sottolineare che sia anche un signore oltre ogni immaginazione. Sempre rispetto, fino alla morte, per Jurgen Klopp.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Aprile 2015)

Porta il Dortmund in Uefa se le regole sono come le nostre.

Forse riesce a chiudere alzando una coppa, stasera eliminato il Bayern.


Lo amo.


----------

